# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  DFM Binary to Text

## John Colibri

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : DFM Binary to Text.

Cet outil convertit tous les fichiers .DFM d'un rpertoire du format binaire vers le format texte.



Mode d'emploi :copiez les fichiers .DFM et les fichiers .PAS correspondants dans le rpertoire de votre choix ;copiez le programme CONVERT.EXE du rpertoire _C:\Program Files\Delphi\BIN\_ vers le rpertoire _EXE_ ;compilez *convert_dfm_to_txt.dpr* et excutez-le ;slectionnez le rpertoire  l'aide de _DirectoryListBox_ ;cliquez sur "all_dir_recursive_" ;les fichiers .PAS et .DFM sont copis dans le rpertoire __data\_dfm_to_txt\ path_, et tous les fichiers .DFM binaires sont convertis en leurs quivalents .TXT.
 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

